#  Alternativmedizin >   Bei Wirbelsäulenproblemen >

## zigeuner

Hallo,ich bin zigeuner :zd_bye_3_cut: , nicht wirklich was sicher keiner angenommen hat. Ich habe nichts gegen sinti und Roma, dies nur fals hier ein Verdacht entsteht.
In meiner Verzweiflung über meinen wirklich schlechten MRT Befund, der leider nach Aussage des Arztes nicht meinem Alter entsprechend ist, habe ich mir für viel Geld bei der Firma fangocur ein sog. Wundermittel bestellt, ArthroDisc. :emot22_thinking: 
Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung und würde mir diese mitteilen?
Ich leide unter heftigen Schmerzen und da ergreift man halt jeden Strohhalm, in der Hoffnung, dass es sich nicht als Strohhalm erweist. :Cry: 
Ich wünsche ein schönes WE und sage danke  :nice_day_cut:

----------


## Shamana

Hallo Liebe Elenore, 
Am besten bei Rückenproblemen ist imme noch der Sport um Muskeln aufzubauen die, die Wirbelsäule schützen können. Es gibt eigentlich fast in jeder Stadt einen Sportverein mit Seniorensport die sowas anbieten. Ist auch nicht so teuer und macht Spass.  :Zwinker: 
Ich wünsche Ihnen gute Besserung und alles Gute weiterhin.

----------


## Nachtigall

Liebe Eleonore,
Wundermittel gibt es leider nicht. Und wenn der Bewegungsapparat mit den Jahren sehr gelitten hat, können ihn solche Mittel leider nicht wieder verjüngen. Die Aussage über das Präparat auf dem Beipackzettel: "beseitigt die wahre Ursache der Gelenkschmerzen" ist sehr gewagt, da z. B. Arthrose nicht einfach beseitigt werden kann. Das Mittel schadet dir vielleicht nicht, aber die Versprechungen sind doch recht fragwürdig. Ich möchte mich Shamana anschließen und empfehle dir auch Gymnastik, damit wird der Stoffwechsel in den Gelenken aktiviert und die Wirbelsäule durch eine bessere Muskulatur stabilisiert. 
Alles Gute!

----------


## Myriam

Nach langjähriger Erfahrung - und auch so mancher Erprobung von tollen neuen Mitteln nach neuesten Erkenntnissen - muß ich leider sagen. Es gibt nach meiner Meinung nichts gegen Arthrose. In manchen Fällen eine OP in der Form, daß das betroffene Gelenk versteift wird. Das geht aber meist wohl nicht, weil man das Gelenk einfach noch braucht, wenn auch mit Schmerzen. Ich glaube noch nicht mal, daß Gymnastik etwas nützt, nicht in unserem Alter. Man wird einfach damit leben müssen und versuchen, trotzdem guten Mutes zu sein. 
Drum wünsche ich guten Mut und grüße herzlichst
Myriam :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## lana

Hallo Eleonore, 
ich habe einen Bandscheibenvorfall und habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass durch regelmäßigen Sport, Gymnastik und in meinem Fall, körperliche Abreit zur Besserung betragen. Ich kann dir auch nur empfehlen, deinen Arzt 1. um ein Rezept für Krankengymnastik und Physiotherapie zu bitten. Wenn die Rezepte "aufgebraucht" sind besteht noch die Möglichkeit bei der Krankenkasse einen Antrag auf Rehasport zu stellen. Den füllt der Arzt aus und du musst dann damit zur Kasse. Die meisten Krankenkassen haben eine Liste der Einrichtungen in denen Rehasport angeboten wird. Ich fang nach den Sommerferien auch damit an und werde 2 mal wöchentlich Rückengymnastik machen. Freu mich schon drauf, weil es nur besser werden kann :Smiley: . 
LG Lana

----------


## Myriam

Die Frage ist, geht es hier um Arthrose oder um Bandscheibenvorfall?
Bei Arthrose nützt der ganze Sport nichts. Sie ist ganz einfach nicht rückgängig zu machen.
Bei der Bandscheibe kommt es sicher auf das Stadium an. Ab einem gewissen Grad hilft halt nur noch die OP.
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## Muschel

> Bei der Bandscheibe kommt es sicher auf das Stadium an. Ab einem gewissen Grad hilft halt nur noch die OP.
> Herzlichst Myriam

 Es wird nur noch operiert, wenn Lähmungserscheinungen auftreten, z.B. am Fuß, Blase etc. 
Und ob die OP hilfreich ist, weiß leider vorher niemand. Nicht alle, die an der Bandscheibe operiert werden, sind nachher beschwerdefrei. Das nur mal so nebenbei.  
Wundermittel: halte ich gar nix von. Es gibt genügend Medikamente, die helfen, leider müssen sie regelmäßig eingenommen werden - auch wenn so ein Wundermittel wunderbar klingt, es ist höchstens ein Wunder für die Geldbörse.  
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## Myriam

Nun, ich kenne kein Schmerzmittel, das dabei hilft. Von OP's bin ich auch nicht begeistert. Aber manchmal geht es halt nicht anders. Ich wurde nicht leichtsinnig operiert, sondern erst nach Erkenntnissen durch die Myelographie. Beschwerdefrei ist man tatsächlich dann nicht, wenn die Wirbelsäule an sich schon sehr lädiert ist. Das ist übrigens ca. 38 Jahre her, und noch immer gehe ich gerade.
Und daß man sich  ab und zu doch zu Wundermitteln (für die Geldbörse des Herstellers) verleiten lässt, muß man insofern verstehen, daß man manchmal - nach langem Leidensweg und wider besseres Wissen - doch auch nach einem Strohhalm greift. Denn: "Vielleicht ist es doch wahr". Nun, man wird schnell genug eines besseren belehrt. 
Fazit: Man muss lernen, auch Schmerzen anzunehmen und sie in sein Leben zu integrieren.
Herzlichst Myriam

----------

